# !!!help me name my palomino colt!!!!



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Skipping Down to Dixie is the only thing I can think of off my head... Are you looking for registered names only or barn names? 'Cause if you're looking for barn names too, a picture would be lovely. (And because he sounds cute, and cute horsey pictures are always welcome.)


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

here are some pics of my boy.....


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Daring Business, Zippin Business, Not your Zippin Business, Dare me to skip, Dare me to do business, Daring Business, Zip this Business.... that is all I can think of... he is CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love palominos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Zippy Skippy or Skippy Zippy sounds pretty cute to me, but I also like the names that Citrus came up with :]


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

bump...............................


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have some barn names..

Charlie
Cullen
Teddy
Woody
Boe
Buzz 
Peanut
Oscar
Indy
Dolce
Gully
Kody
Nyx
Zander
Denver
Jay


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Skippin' Dixie
Down in Dixie
Dixie's Last Business


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Leo  i always love that name
Rio ( Leo with an R)
Pancho
Breamen( bray men)
Zeke
Acorn!
i dont know haha im not very good at horse naming sorry


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

i really love peanut for a barn name


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

I liked that someone said Skipping Down to Dixie!

I was thinking something like

Skippin' Dixie (more of a name for a filly, though)
Zippin' through Dixie (Zippy)
Doin' it Dixie
Zippo Dirty Money
Skip the Dixie Business
Skippin' to Dixie

He's so beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> Skippin' Dixie
> Down in Dixie
> Dixie's Last Business


Some cool barn names are...
Sniffles???
ripple
tru
bam
bambi...
but it would help naming him if you told us some of ure fav things, what u like bout him and stuff like that!!!
but he is the cutest thing i have EVA seen!!!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

skipping to Dixie


----------



## LilacsGirl (Jul 14, 2010)

How about "Zip Skips to Dixie" then you can call him Zippy or Skippy or Zip or Skip for a pet name!


----------



## westernpleasuregal (Jun 20, 2010)

Skip The Dixie Buisness,Zip Skip The Buisness,


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

thanx everyone! i think ill call him skip for the barn name. he is very energetic and loves to have hez butt scratchd and if you dont scratch when he wants too he will back right into you.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

barn name Trigger? 

Skip's Trigger
Darling Boy
Skip's Cream Darling


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

skipping dixie or skipping to dixie skip is a cute barn name!


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

peace love and paints said:


> thanx everyone! i think ill call him skip for the barn name. he is very energetic and loves to have hez butt scratchd and if you dont scratch when he wants too he will back right into you.


Awwwh  Did you ever choose a registered name?


----------

